# Potato Wedges



## ms.spain (Nov 29, 2005)

These go great with BBQ, chicken, pork, just about any main dish. Serve it up with the wine of your choice-mmmmm good!!!







(I usually plan aheadto make this dish. Whenever having baked potatoes for a meal earlier in the week, bake a few extra for this recipe-it's worth it!)


Baked Potatoes( If using baker Potatoes, allow about 1 per person)


(egg wash)


1 egg, slightly beaten


1/2 cup milk


1/2 tsp. seasoned saltLike Lowry's or McCormick's)


Mix ingredients together in a shallow dish;set aside.


(Flour breading)


3/4 cup self rising flour


1 tsp season salt


1/2 tsp. black pepper


1/2 tsp. garlic powder


Mix breading ingredients together in a shallow container;set aside.


Using a deep fryer, or a Dutch Oven filled with 3" of oil, heat oil to 360 degrees.


Cutbaked potatoes lengthwise into quarters. Dredge quartersthrough:


flour, egg wash, and again through flour.


Gently place into hot oil/deep fryer. Cook 2-3 minutes, or until golden brown.Remove and drain on paper towels.


Enjoy!


----------

